# Do you think RCI exchange questions belong on the DVC Forum?



## icydog (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think RCI questions regarding trading into DVC should be on the DVC forum. I think they should be handled on the exchange forum. Do you agree that going forward any exchange questions about how to best use RCI to get into DVC should be handled over there?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2010)

To report a misplaced post, you can click on the red triangle in the bottom left corner of the post, or send a private message with a link to the post to the DVC forum moderator - Bill4728.


----------



## icydog (Mar 20, 2010)

Since there have been so many of these types of posts maybe a TUG position might be necessary. Denise, are you saying that Tug's position is to hit the red triangle and the posts will be moved to the exchange forum? Is that all there is to it?


----------



## Karen G (Mar 20, 2010)

icydog said:


> Since there have been so many of these types of posts maybe a TUG position might be necessary. Denise, are you saying that Tug's position is to hit the red triangle and the posts will be moved to the exchange forum? Is that all there is to it?


 No, hitting the red triangle will send a message to all moderators to take a look at the post. There's a place where you can state what you think is wrong with that particular post, and then a moderator will decide what to do.


----------



## elaine (Mar 20, 2010)

*I, personally, like having the all the DVCs in this subforum*

DVC is such a specific timeshare that I like having all the posts here, esp. exhange issues, strategies, etc.--it's easy to spot new DVC posts and gain insightful information quickly vs. having to search thru many posts on the exchange BB.  Just my 2 cents. Elaine


----------



## gmarine (Mar 20, 2010)

In general if a person has a question about exchanging into a Marriott that post would be on the Marriott board. Same with Starwood.  IMO the right place for a question about exchanging into DVC is the board where the DVC posts are.


----------



## zcrider (Mar 21, 2010)

*I like them here too*

I agree and like seeing the exchange into DVC info on here........it is still about DVC.  Just my two cents also.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 21, 2010)

zcrider said:


> I agree and like seeing the exchange into DVC info on here........it is still about DVC.  Just my two cents also.



Ditto - agree with above poster.


----------



## icydog (Mar 21, 2010)

I disagree of course. As a DVC member I kind of liked the exclusiveness of a DVC forum. But that's just me I guess since the other DVC members have not said a word. One of the things that irks me is I cannot exchange into anything that would be the equal of DVC.. So this board becomes a forum for those trading in but never for those trading out/


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 21, 2010)

icydog said:


> I disagree of course. As a DVC member I kind of liked the exclusiveness of a DVC forum. But that's just me I guess since the other DVC members have not said a word. One of the things that irks me is I cannot exchange into anything that would be the equal of DVC.. So this board becomes a forum for those trading in but never for those trading out/



I'm a DVC member(since 1992) and I agree that everything related to DVC should be on this forum. 
I would NEVER trade my points, especially now that DVC is with RCI. I always rent them out when I can't use them.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 21, 2010)

icydog said:


> I disagree of course. As a DVC member I kind of liked the exclusiveness of a DVC forum. But that's just me I guess since the other DVC members have not said a word. One of the things that irks me is I cannot exchange into anything that would be the equal of DVC.. So this board becomes a forum for those trading in but never for those trading out/



RCI has some high quality properties,at least equal to DVC in terms of quality. They may not have as many as II, but they do have some. The issue may be that you arent interested in the properties that are equal to DVC rather than there not being any equal to DVC.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 23, 2010)

I am  not sure I understand the question.  I would like to see DVC members post here if they are interested/asking about trading into RCI - not as much the other way around (or take over the forum completely).

We have taken 4 DCL cruises and have always reserved two cabins.  We have used a combination of points and cash each time.  I doubt we would have sailed on the Med. cruise without our points.  Other than DCL, we have what I call one other trade and that was to the Royal Sands, Cancun when we could trade with II.

Now - I have no problems trading every few years to mix it up a bit.  We are going in October during F&W.  My son is also using my points in October for F&W and we are going to Disney's Vero Beach resort and then WLVs in August.

We will have points to bank so we will most likely use some/most for the Dream next year - and probably get a week at WDW again.

I might want to look for a trade in 2012.  Not something I would do on a yearly basis.  Having said that - I would love to read some experiences/feedback from previous DVC members who have traded into RCI.  

My sister-in-law and I just spent Sunday reading reviews on RCI, TUG and tripadvisor for a possible trade - except for Tripadvisor - many reviews were old.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2010)

icydog said:


> I disagree of course. As a DVC member I kind of liked the exclusiveness of a DVC forum. But that's just me I guess since the other DVC members have not said a word. One of the things that irks me is I cannot exchange into anything that would be the equal of DVC.. So this board becomes a forum for those trading in but never for those trading out/



I think the real problem is that you own a "Mercedes TS" and trading with RCI is kind of like depositing it in a pool of "Chevy TS's."  IMNSHO, there are some resorts that are just to expensive to trade - like your DVC and my Westin Maui.  I would never deposit my Maui week, for the same reason you stated.  However, if others can trade into Maui using a less expensive deposit - more power to them - that has no negative impact on me.  

Overall, I think it's in the resort's and owners' best interest to keep the units reasonably full.  Exchangers help keep the resort healthy by filling up off-season units and allowing the resort to collect other fees, and keeping people employed.

Over on the Starwood board, we get lots of questions about how to trade into Starwood, from non-Starwood owners.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 23, 2010)

icydog said:


> I don't think RCI questions regarding trading into DVC should be on the DVC forum. I think they should be handled on the exchange forum. Do you agree that going forward any exchange questions about how to best use RCI to get into DVC should be handled over there?


Sorry, I disagree.  I think that requests regarding RCI exchanges into DVC _do_ belong on TUG's DVC board.   Folks exchanging into DVC will raise questions best answered by the "all-things-Disney" community:
Can I buy a Dining Plan?
What is Magical Express?  How does it work?
What section do I request at [DVC Resort] if I want shortest walk to bus stop; want Counter Service restaurant; etc.
What time is check-in?
What kind of housekeeping is offered?  When is it offered?
Does DVC offer WiFi?
_and more of the same_
TUG's DVC spot is a perfect place for those questions.  It is also a perfect place for DVC owners to discuss their vacation plans, options and experiences.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 23, 2010)

rhonda,

I don't think icydog is talking about the sort of questions you are asking.  She means the "how do I get into DVC using RCI points" type questions.  Those would be better in the exchanging forum but any questions specifically about DVC should be on this forum.

tlwmkw


----------



## Dave M (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you missed Rhonda's point. Because someone wanting to trade into DVC may *also* have some of the questions Rhona listed, those here on this forum are more likely to have the answers - to *all* DVC-related exchange questions. Thus, she believes this is the place for questions of the type icydog asked about.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 23, 2010)

I think obtaining DVC is unique for trading into from RCI.  I agree that because of all the other information involved, it makes sense to post in this forum.  Sorry, but I don't think that just because a member wants to feel "exlcusive" is any reason to restrict posts about DVC... from the DVC forum.

And it's not like this forum is so massive and busy that it is getting clogged up with too many questionable posts.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 23, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I think you missed Rhonda's point. Because someone wanting to trade into DVC may *also* have some of the questions Rhona listed, those here on this forum are more likely to have the answers - to *all* DVC-related exchange questions. Thus, she believes this is the place for questions of the type icydog asked about.


Exactly -- thanks!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 23, 2010)

*I am interested about anyone trading in or out of DVC*

Hi - I have owned my DVC points since 1994. There were lots of LOVELY resorts on II that I could trade into and I am certain that there are lots of LOVELY resorts that I can trade into on RCI as well. But despite that, I never have traded using my DVC points.

It was more than 10 years after buying DVC that I acquired my first non-DVC timeshares. When the previous owner kept on telling me about all the places in Orlando that I could trade into I thought that they were nuts - at the time DVC was still trading with II and these were RCI resorts. I figured that I would use them to travel the world since I would not give up my DVC points to do so. 

So fast forward, DVC now trades through RCI. So what do I do now? Yep, I use my non-DVC points to trade into DVC. And I am thrilled! In June, we are going to be in a 1 BR at Beach Club for a full week! And I called member services this morning to see if I could get into BLT for the Friday and Saturday after our BCV reservations. Yes we could! I originally considered staying at BCV in a 1 BR for the next two days, but it would cost me 100 DVC points - no way! I have a standard view studio at BLT and I couldn't be happier.

I had already booked OKW for a week in September and used my OKW points to add on there. 

Considering that I had used up all of my annual points through 2009 (one of my contracts is a December UY) and had borrowed many points from my points coming June, 2010. I am thrilled! Two great vacations with just my sweetie and me and our points were hit for less than 100 DVC points. 

So even us DVC member like trading into DVC  

(I never got to use that smilie before!)

Elaine


----------



## icydog (Mar 25, 2010)

gmarine said:


> RCI has some high quality properties,at least equal to DVC in terms of quality. They may not have as many as II, but they do have some. The issue may be that you arent interested in the properties that are equal to DVC rather than there not being any equal to DVC.



Besides the Hiltons in HI what is equal to DVC and please don't add the Manhattan Club because the fees to stay there are ridiculous.


----------



## icydog (Mar 25, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Sorry, I disagree.  I think that requests regarding RCI exchanges into DVC _do_ belong on TUG's DVC board.   Folks exchanging into DVC will raise questions best answered by the "all-things-Disney" community:
> Can I buy a Dining Plan?
> What is Magical Express?  How does it work?
> What section do I request at [DVC Resort] if I want shortest walk to bus stop; want Counter Service restaurant; etc.
> ...



I agree. The questions I find hard to take is how to exchange my $1 ebay ts for a week at the BCV..


----------



## icydog (Mar 25, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> rhonda,
> 
> I don't think icydog is talking about the sort of questions you are asking.  She means the "how do I get into DVC using RCI points" type questions.  Those would be better in the exchanging forum but any questions specifically about DVC should be on this forum.
> 
> tlwmkw



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 25, 2010)

icydog said:


> Besides the Hiltons in HI what is equal to DVC....


I'm not sure there is a good answer to your question, Marylyn. Equivalency is different for each of us. What you may feel is an equivalent resort is almost certainly different from what some others believe it to be.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 25, 2010)

Elaine, it's wise to use your points through DVC and not exchange through RCI.  You definitely get gypped using RCI, but II had great options.  RCI has very little to offer to a DVC member.  Even the Orlando Hilton owners here on TUG want to trade into DVC, which says a lot.  

If I owned Hilton, I wouldn't necessarily trade, because I love the Hiltons, especially I-Drive, but 3,400 Hilton points is all it takes to get a nice 1 bedroom in DVC.  That's a pretty easy trade for Hilton members.  What other resort chain does RCI have to offer?  The Marriotts? No.  Starwood, a few in AZ and SC, but now Starwood determines which units are deposited, giving RCI off-season weeks.  Hyatts?  Exclusively II.  And the list goes on.  You cannot even get Planet Hollywood in Vegas through RCI.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 25, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What other resort chain does RCI have to offer?  The Marriotts? No.


Actually, RCI does offer some of the older Marriott timeshare resorts for exchanges, although RCI does not use the Marriott name in its descriptions.

These Marriotts exchange through both II and RCI: 
StreamSide: Birch, Douglas (not Evergreen) [Aspen & Cedar are no longer managed by Marriott.]
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs Villas I (not Desert Springs Villas II)
Harbour Club
Heritage Club
Monarch
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Sunset Pointe


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 25, 2010)

icydog said:


> Besides the Hiltons in HI what is equal to DVC and please don't add the Manhattan Club because the fees to stay there are ridiculous.


It looks like (from the distressed/sightings forum) the West 57th by Hilton Club in NYC is starting to show up on RCI.  Having stayed there a couple times, I can tell you from personal experience it is an incredible property.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 25, 2010)

We own a Hyatt week and a small (25 pt) DVC contract.  We don't have enough points to trade in RCI, so I'm no expert.  But don't the Royal Resorts in Cancun and Playa del Carmen trade in RCI as well as II?  I understand they are comparable quality to DVC.

I also think the the sailing catamaran trades in the Caribbean that are avail thru RCI look very appealing.  Yes, there is an additional substantial fee for food and beverage, but you have that anyway on a vacation.  And what about the narrowboat exchanges in England?  Those seem like another great RCI option...

H


----------



## rhonda (Mar 25, 2010)

heathpack said:


> I also think the the sailing catamaran trades in the Caribbean that are avail thru RCI look very appealing.  Yes, there is an additional substantial fee for food and beverage, but you have that anyway on a vacation.  And what about the narrowboat exchanges in England?  Those seem like another great RCI option...


Good suggestions!  DVC adds a wrinkle by "restricting" outbound trades to a handpicked list of ~500 destinations.  Tradewinds Cruise Club (multiple locations) are on the list; Narrowboats are not.


----------



## big1ed (Mar 26, 2010)

*RCI, II, and DVC*

Hello,
   Where to start....well we have owned in DVC since '96.....we used II to trade to the Royals in Cancun about 5 years ago ( was so impressed with the Royals we bought twice down there )....If DVC has a relationship with RCI and we can use DVC points to exchange with them, why should there NOT be any talk on the DVC forum about a working partner with DVC ( namely RCI )?
PLease make me understand. Thanks.


----------



## icydog (Mar 26, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Elaine, it's wise to use your points through DVC and not exchange through RCI.  You definitely get gypped using RCI, but II had great options.  RCI has very little to offer to a DVC member.  Even the Orlando Hilton owners here on TUG want to trade into DVC, which says a lot.
> 
> If I owned Hilton, I wouldn't necessarily trade, because I love the Hiltons, especially I-Drive, but 3,400 Hilton points is all it takes to get a nice 1 bedroom in DVC.  That's a pretty easy trade for Hilton members.  What other resort chain does RCI have to offer?  The Marriotts? No.  Starwood, a few in AZ and SC, but now Starwood determines which units are deposited, giving RCI off-season weeks.  Hyatts?  Exclusively II.  And the list goes on.  You cannot even get Planet Hollywood in Vegas through RCI.



Again, EXACTLY my point Thank you Cindy for that great synopsis.


----------



## icydog (Mar 26, 2010)

big1ed said:


> Hello,
> Where to start....well we have owned in DVC since '96.....we used II to trade to the Royals in Cancun about 5 years ago ( was so impressed with the Royals we bought twice down there )....If DVC has a relationship with RCI and we can use DVC points to exchange with them, why should there NOT be any talk on the DVC forum about a working partner with DVC ( namely RCI )?
> PLease make me understand. Thanks.



The point is there are maybe 1% of trades that would be equal to DVC in RCI. So it doesn't ever make sense to trade within RCI for a vacation. So RCI is a waste of time for DVC members. If there was a way to exchange for anything in RCI for the likes of Marriott, Hyatt, Westin, Starwood, Four Seasons then I would be happy. But the fact is, there is not. That's why I said it may not make sense to discuss RCI trades on this forum. It may make a lot of sense to discuss the exchange of XYZ RCI weekly or point resort on the appropriate forum.. That's all I'm saying. Look at Cindy's post. It will give you a good perspective as a DVC owner.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 26, 2010)

Although RCI may be "a waste of time for DVC members", there are many TUGgers who are not DVC members and wonder how (and/or whether it is possible) to trade into DVC. For those people, neither RCI nor the possible assistance by DVC members is a waste of their time. Since this forum is where the DVC expertise resides, they should be able to ask in this forum such questions as your original post posed - "about how to best use RCI to get into DVC".  Such questions are often asked in other dedicated forums (such as Marriott and Starwood) and numerous TUGgers are more than willing to take the time to respond.

Since I don't think TUG is going to make rules prohibiting such questions on this forum, you might want to consider simply ignoring them when they appear.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Good suggestions!  DVC adds a wrinkle by "restricting" outbound trades to a handpicked list of ~500 destinations.  Tradewinds Cruise Club (multiple locations) are on the list; Narrowboats are not.



Why no narrowboats, I wonder?  They sound like great fun and a great way to see some of the English countryside.

H


----------



## Charlie D. (Mar 26, 2010)

Dave M,

Thank you!!

Charlie D.


----------



## tidefan (Mar 27, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Elaine, it's wise to use your points through DVC and not exchange through RCI.  You definitely get gypped using RCI, but II had great options.  RCI has very little to offer to a DVC member.  Even the Orlando Hilton owners here on TUG want to trade into DVC, which says a lot.
> 
> If I owned Hilton, I wouldn't necessarily trade, because I love the Hiltons, especially I-Drive, but 3,400 Hilton points is all it takes to get a nice 1 bedroom in DVC.  That's a pretty easy trade for Hilton members.  What other resort chain does RCI have to offer?  The Marriotts? No.  Starwood, a few in AZ and SC, but now Starwood determines which units are deposited, giving RCI off-season weeks.  Hyatts?  Exclusively II.  And the list goes on.  You cannot even get Planet Hollywood in Vegas through RCI.


One possible option is a direct trade.  I am not exactly sure of how this works, but I have been offered by two separate people in the past year trades to Westin St. John or any Hilton Hawaii property in exchange for a DVC week.

It seems to me that doing it this way would be the way to go (assuming you knew and could trust the other party) as you would avoid any exchange company fees.  I am assuming that this can be done, but I don't see a lot about it on the boards.

That being said, we still keep our DVC points for DVC usage only, but there are a bunch of people that'd like to trade in.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 27, 2010)

tidefan said:


> One possible option is a direct trade.  I am not exactly sure of how this works, but I have been offered by two separate people in the past year trades to Westin St. John or any Hilton Hawaii property in exchange for a DVC week.
> 
> It seems to me that doing it this way would be the way to go (assuming you knew and could trust the other party) as you would avoid any exchange company fees.  I am assuming that this can be done, but I don't see a lot about it on the boards.
> 
> That being said, we still keep our DVC points for DVC usage only, but there are a bunch of people that'd like to trade in.



I've been offered direct trades also, Hyatt and Marriott HI, but by the time I book our trips I don't have any points left over. I'm not going into borrow mode for a direct exchange. 

You won't see anything posted directly on the boards, I've gotten the requests through PM's.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2010)

tidefan said:


> One possible option is a direct trade.



I think the point that Icy Dog is making is not whether a trade can be accomplished, but rather that because trading in RCI is not a great value, discussion of RCI trades on this forum is a one-way street.

I don't really have too much opinion on this issue, but I can see Icy Dog's point.  For example, my Hyatt week is a 2BR gold week, which is approximately equivalent to dream season, or 250 DVC points.  When I trade in II, I can trade for 2 weeks in 1BR units in peak season or 4 weeks in studio units and still have a few points left over.  It seems like II offers Hyatt owners a really good deal.  Plus, II offers a wider range of "brand name" properties.

Maybe RCI would be more tempting to DVC owners if a 1BR RCI exchange cost something more like 90-100 DVC points.  DVC owners pay such a premium for their contracts relative to most other RCI owners that it seems like they should get some sort of blazing deal from RCI.

It would really be great if Hyatt, DVC, Marriott, Starwood, Hilton, Royals, and Four Seasons all traded with the same exchange company (plus narrowboats, riverboats, and cruising sailboat, of course).  Then I could get occasional DVC fix without all the work of a private exchange.

H

PS It was I who contacted Twink via PM this year and I did eventually manage a private trade into DVC, but it was a LOT of work.  Way more than the Marriott exchange we did through II.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 27, 2010)

heathpack said:


> I think the point that Icy Dog is making is not whether a trade can be accomplished, but rather that because trading in RCI is not a great value, discussion of RCI trades on this forum is a one-way street.
> 
> I don't really have too much opinion on this issue, but I can see Icy Dog's point.  For example, my Hyatt week is a 2BR gold week, which is approximately equivalent to dream season, or 250 DVC points.  When I trade in II, I can trade for 2 weeks in 1BR units in peak season or 4 weeks in studio units and still have a few points left over.  It seems like II offers Hyatt owners a really good deal.  Plus, II offers a wider range of "brand name" properties.
> 
> ...



Glad to see you got something. Weren't you looking for the Disneyland DVC?


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Glad to see you got something. Weren't you looking for the Disneyland DVC?



We live in LA & love the Grand Californian so much, that I probably mentioned we'd be open to that resort.  We were actually looking for a studio President's week in WDW for some friends who were lending us their sailboat for a week.  Friends hit a rough patch financially and didn't want to go in the end.

But the whole process made US want to go, and now we are going to AKV Oct 2-10!

We are very seriously thinking about buying 50pts at VGC.  So we've done all the math and totally appreciate the value of DVC points.  I can't imagine I'd trade them very readily myself.


----------



## icydog (Mar 27, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Although RCI may be "a waste of time for DVC members", there are many TUGgers who are not DVC members and wonder how (and/or whether it is possible) to trade into DVC. _*For those people, neither RCI nor the possible assistance by DVC members is a waste of their time. Since this forum is where the DVC expertise resides, they should be able to ask in this forum such questions as your original post posed - "about how to best use RCI to get into DVC".*_  Such questions are often asked in other dedicated forums (such as Marriott and Starwood) and numerous TUGgers are more than willing to take the time to respond.
> 
> Since I don't think TUG is going to make rules prohibiting such questions on this forum, you might want to consider simply ignoring them when they appear.



Dave, you are missing the point. My point is, since we don't trade in RCI we cannot be helpful for RCI trade advice. I have no problem helping anyone, as you may have noticed through the years, but I cannot talk to an issue if I don't have the facts. DVC owners know nothing about RCI point or weekly values since we NEVER trade. That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 27, 2010)

No, I don't think I missed your point. Some of your fellow DVC owners who have posted in this thread disagree with you. If they are willing to answer questions of the type you object to, why not let them? As I suggested, you can ignore the threads where those questions are posed.


----------



## Culli (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave M said:


> No, I don't think I missed your point. Some of your fellow DVC owners who have posted in this thread disagree with you. If they are willing to answer questions of the type you object to, why not let them? As I suggested, you can ignore the threads where those questions are posed.



One of the issues is most DVC owners don't understand timeshares much less trading.  Most DVC owners get very upset when they find out someone can trade their $1 EBAY bought timeshare with MFs of $600 into THEIR system that they paid $$$$$$$ for and large MFs.  I'm not saying that is what started this thread or what Icydog is referring too but I do think it is the pink elephant in the room.

I own both and when I found out I could trade into DVC to supplement my "fix" for much cheaper than points I figured a way out to do it.  Trading into DVC is like hitting a moving target, what works today might not work tomorrow.  I use both DVC points and cheap trades........this is what puts DVC owners over the edge.

They don't understand if you use you pts to stay somewhere guess what that has to be deposited and others can use their TS to stay at DVC.  Most also don't understand you can trade much easier with that cheap ebay purchase, have more control, more options and save a bundle than using your DVC pts.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 28, 2010)

icydog said:


> *DVC owners know nothing about RCI point or weekly values since we NEVER trade.* That's the point I was trying to make.


Over the recent years quite a few TUGgers have added DVC contracts to their timeshare portfolios.  They were "timeshare" people _first_, DVC-people later.  Some of these folks use RCI/II extensively while trading various products to destinations both outside DVC and back _into_ DVC.   _Some_ DVC owners do know a thing or two about trading.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 28, 2010)

Or we we were DVC owners first and found TUG and bought other timeshares. Like Culli and myself.

I will agree with Icydog, the person who just owns DVC doesn't know about trading. 

And from what I've seen in RCI with my week or what Brian or Cindy have posted on various sightings board, DVC is depositing some rather high value(in DVC owners eyes) weeks at various resorts. These are they type of weeks that common DVC wisdom is you need home resort priority, cross your fingers and be flexible at 7 months and then pin your hopes on the waitlist.

I've joked that if some of these sightings were posted on the DIS boards it would probably insight a message board riot.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2010)

Culli said:


> One of the issues is most DVC owners don't understand timeshares much less trading.  Most DVC owners get very upset when they find out someone can trade their $1 EBAY bought timeshare with MFs of $600 into THEIR system that they paid $$$$$$$ for and large MFs.  I'm not saying that is what started this thread or what Icydog is referring too but I do think it is the pink elephant in the room.



I work with a new DVC owner.  She was talking to me about trading the other day - she wants to go to Hawaii and she told me, "You know, I own DVC points and I can go anywhere I want in Hawaii with them."  She is one of those people who is never wrong, so I just smiled and nodded.  I didn't tell her about the dismal offerings in RCI for Hawaii.  I think she is going to be shocked!


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 28, 2010)

A friend of ours owns DVC points and I was shocked at how little she knew about what she owns.  She thinks it is a deeded timeshare and that she will own forever, she also doesn't know about the 11 month home resort priority vs 7 month for other resorts, she told me that DVC will re-purchase her points if she wants to stop going there (maybe she thinks this is what ROFR means?), she doesn't even know what the various DVC resorts are, and on and on.  I've been researching DVC a bit with a view to purchasing and feel that I already know far more than she does.  It did make me wonder if some of the DVC salespeople are better than others at explaining the product or if she just didn't listen to what they had to say.

tlwmkw


----------



## Culli (Mar 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Or we we were DVC owners first and found TUG and bought other timeshares. Like Culli and myself.
> 
> I will agree with Icydog, the person who just owns DVC doesn't know about trading.
> 
> ...



We always like to go around F&W late oct early nov and we got an RCI trade for a 2 br and studio at 10 months at BCV.  I supplemented with some BCV pts to get a total of 10 days.  However, the 7 nights was well before the 7 month window and a high BCV demand time (we got the trade at about 10 months out).  If I posted that on DIS a riot would break out, especially if I posted that I got in for cheaper than what my DVC MFs would have been for the resort..........not to mention the thousands less of buy in costs.  That is A LOT OF DVC points!!!!!!!! 

The nice thing about DVC is it is a good deal if you fit the profile and use it just at WDW.  If you have any other grand illusions you are mistaken and not making the most of your $$$.  Hey I own DVC and it is my favorite of the TS portfollio (also most expensive) but I know what it is AND WHAT it isn't.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 29, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Or we we were DVC owners first and found TUG and bought other timeshares. Like Culli and myself.
> 
> You can add me to this list in a few months, only thing I own know is SSR but that will most likely be changing soon
> 
> ...



And on your last point I think a riot is an understatement.  I think that the DIS would completely blow up, can you imagine how many "I can't book BCV for F&W @ 8 months but a non-DVC owner can" threads/posts there would be.  Email campaigns to Jim Lewis, protests outside the DVC offices, the lines to MS booked solid all day with complaints :hysterical: 

The past year of so that I've been posting/learning on TUG has been a real eye-opener.  And to think that I thought I had really pulled off a coup by using my SSR points for a AKV trip by changing at 7 months - what a great "trade/exchange"    Learning about exchanging into DVC AND other places here on TUG and other sites with other TS's has been a great thing.

Now, if I could only narrow down my potential choices for my 2nd TS to under 100 that would be progress.........

Chris


----------



## littlestar (Mar 29, 2010)

You know, I don't even think DVC management knows how hard it is to trade for good stuff during peak times in RCI (or for that matter back when they were with II). 

I listened to the DVC sales webcast last week and they make it sound so simple and it's not (especially if you have kids and need peak times). The average DVC member doesn't have a clue about trading in an exchange company. Most think they just pick up the phone and book something like making a hotel reservation. It's really sad when you think about it. 

I really feel sorry for the people that buy DVC for nothing but trading. For one thing, by just owning DVC alone they are missing out on one of the best things about owning a timeshare - having access to cheap cash deals (Getaways, Extra Vacations, or Last Calls) and the ability to trade up on size. 

I figure the more it's talked about, the better educated people will be and not be disappointed. I mean, think of all the posts over on the Dis boards where someone is thinking of buying DVC for trading. I always feel like clutching my chest when I see one of those posts!  Most posters who reply usually end up referring them to TUG when they see one of those posts and recommend them to not buy DVC for trading and to educate themselves about timesharing and trading. Heck, if more people were educated about what they are buying and how to best use it to their advantage, there would be less post card companies and unhappy timeshare owners trying to get rid of their timeshares at any cost.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 29, 2010)

Saw someone post here last week about getting a VWL exchange in early December - people buy VWL solely for that purpose and some non-VWL owners would kill to get that !!

And I've also seen plenty of posts on DIS/MO about people wanting to use DVC point to travel the world (as DVC does seem to push this as well), but when you factor in what you can get renting your DVC points and paying cash it just doesn't make sense.  I amazed that there's so much DVC availability to exchange into.

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 29, 2010)

logan115 said:


> And on your last point I think a riot is an understatement.  I think that the DIS would completely blow up, can you imagine how many "I can't book BCV for F&W @ 8 months but a non-DVC owner can" threads/posts there would be.  Email campaigns to Jim Lewis, protests outside the DVC offices, the lines to MS booked solid all day with complaints :hysterical:
> 
> The past year of so that I've been posting/learning on TUG has been a real eye-opener.  And to think that I thought I had really pulled off a coup by using my SSR points for a AKV trip by changing at 7 months - what a great "trade/exchange"    Learning about exchanging into DVC AND other places here on TUG and other sites with other TS's has been a great thing.
> 
> ...



I've found out that the DIS boards can give out misinformation about the 7 month window or inside it. The best thing is to call yourself. I was totally shocked at what was available for the 2nd and 3rd week of October when I called in July. I had some flexiblility in the trip and could have gotten a studio at every resort except for AKV. 

As for trading, I don't think every TS owner is as knowledgable as the ones on TUG. You should have heard the one lady at the Starwood II desk's stories she told me!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 29, 2010)

littlestar said:


> Most think they just pick up the phone and book something like making a hotel reservation. It's really sad when you think about it.



You  know the Starwood II desk made that same comment to me last year, when they gave me a buzz to let me know the status of my ongoing search, which I put in 18 months out. I think they were wondering why I hadn't been calling frequently and asking about it. 


My DVC guide was very straight forward about it(hard, internal preference periods for the big name resorts, this was back in the II days). Found out later his BIL has other TS's, so my guide at least had some sort of clue.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 29, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I work with a new DVC owner.  She was talking to me about trading the other day - she wants to go to Hawaii and she told me, "You know, I own DVC points and I can go anywhere I want in Hawaii with them."  She is one of those people who is never wrong, so I just smiled and nodded.  I didn't tell her about the dismal offerings in RCI for Hawaii.  I think she is going to be shocked!



I hope it's not the same newbie as the one on the DIS boards. She scares me as she's planning on using duct tape to child proof her villa! 
Just hope some of the "move the furniture, crawl on their stomachs looking for dirt." types don't come across evidence of duct tape blocking off outlets, taping the doors shut.

That would be one of those great spectator threads.:rofl:


----------

